# Laufzeit berechnen



## fornicator (17. Aug 2011)

Hab folgenden Code(in der Spalte rechts steht leider nicht alle perfekt untereinander)aus einem Buch:

```
Code                                          Anzahl
for(int j=1;j<A.length;j++){                       n
  int schlüssel = A[j];                             n-1
  int i =j-1;                                          n-1   
     while(i>=0 && A[i]>schlüssel){             t1+t2+.....     
		A[i+1]=A[i];i=i-1;}                   t1+t2+.....
      A[i+1]=schlüssel;}                         n-1
```

Ich verstehe alle Anzahlen bis auf die in der Zeile zwei. - Meiner Meinung nach müsste es n-1 sein oder wie kommt man da auf n?


----------



## XHelp (17. Aug 2011)

Vermutlich weil:
Du musst ja im letzten Schritt die Bedingung noch mal überprüfen um festzustellen, dass du die for-Schleife nicht mehr betreten sollst (wenn j==A.length)


----------



## fornicator (17. Aug 2011)

Ah genau, das ist das eine mal das gefehlt hatte - Danke


----------

